# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Oppenheimer] Pense de nos jours m'orienter en conception de bases de donnes pour ses aspects mathmatiques

## Oppenheimer

Bonjour !

Comme l'indique la mise du pseudo entre crochets - qui a trs peu de chances de se faire spontanment tant donn que le pseudo figure dj sous "auteur du sujet" - j'ai lu les recommandations (Avant de poster).

Jusqu'au jour d'aujourd'hui ne me suis-je pas prsent, pour une raison que j'tais seulement invit, ce qui tait dj une courtoise (de la part de dveloppez.net  mon gard, donc).

Je suis outr d'avoir t marqu comme "nouveau membre", alors que je n'en tais qu' mon 49 message, et non au cinquantime tel qu'indiqu pour acqurir le statu de membre. 
(Vous ne prenez pas cette phrase au srieux, j'espre. -_Rire_)



-Je ne suis qu'apprenant en informatique, soit pas encore apprenti.
En d'autres termes, je commence en bas. Aller dans l'ordre et par tapes est dans mon intrt (comme dans celui de l'informatique d'ailleurs - me prendrais-je pour un super-ordinateur ?)

 un ge relativement avanc d'ailleurs.

Comme mon pseudo l'indique, j'ai entam  l'poque des tudes de physique, puis de chimie, mes grandes passions, mais checs respectivement  cause des maths et de la bio.

Ainsi que de l'Arme (troupes atomiques-chimiques videmment) o je devais aller 2 semaines par an.

L'informatique a t une dcouverte pour moi, d'abord tout court, puis une grande dcouverte. La mthodologie y impose fait partie d'un travail ncessaire et bienfaisant, que je n'avais auparavant pas acquis, et pourtant applicable dans une large mesure dans tous les domaines.


Je pourrai dire que les rseaux informatiques - disons le clairement les rseaux d'ordinateurs - m'intressent, mais bien que ce soit vrai, je me passionne depuis (une anne intensment) le dbut de mon apprentissage pour la conception de bases de donnes.

Ou comment partir de concepts logiquo-mathmatiques simples et beaux, pour en arriver  des applications d'un raisonnement qui reste humain, mais  implmentation parfois un peu moins vidente (le SQL n'est pas stricto sensu de la conception, en ce sens que j'entends).

Petite pub pour un bouquin du domaine:
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d12...e/#post7470592

Pour finir, quelques prcisions sur le pass rcent, suivies d'une question pseudo-technique ne trouvant son forum nulle part ailleurs:
Mea culpa: j'ai manqu de signaler un ou deux problmes comme rsolus, pris par la poursuite des vnements.
Beaucoup plus rcemment, si j'ai remarqu les points augmentant au fil de ma participation - j'ai vu un type qui avait des points ngatifs (il ne s'agissait pas d'une mauvaise personne, mais ses messages taient seulement incomprhensibles) - me suis-je ainsi permis un coup de tte sincre accompagn d'un humour provocateur vot une fois positivement et deux fois ngativement.
Ainsi donc, comment se calculent les points s'il vous plat? Ne voyez poins je vous prie un avare (bien qu'tant helvtique au sens que l'adjectif ne prend pas de majuscule (un petit rappel ne fait pas de mal)), mais sans chercher la(-bsence de) borne sup. aux points, je crains qu'un aller dans les ngatifs puisse tre sans retour, avec l'influence que cela signifie sur les personnes qui ne nous aideraient plus dans ce cas.

D'avance merci pour votre accueil, et en deuxime lieu pour votre rponse au dernier point.

Meilleurs messages.

Oppenheimer

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ainsi donc, comment se calculent les points s'il vous plat?


Bonjour,

Si tu fais un clic gauche sur ton nombre de points, tu auras le dtail du dcompte. Cette astuce fonctionne aussi avec tous les autres inscrit(e)s sur le site.

Au plaisir de te lire sur le forum

----------


## Oppenheimer

Hello,

(j'tais pourtant all dans l'historique de mes messages, sans voir un seul vote positif (ni ngatif selon ma mmoire), ce qui fait que je me suis demand navement si le nombre de posts intervenait en facteur)




> Au plaisir de te lire sur le forum


Merci.

 plus !

----------


## Lana.Bauer

Salut,

Je t'ai envoy en MP le dtail de ton nombre de points.

Pour le statut:
invit
Futur membre
Membre du club...

C'est automatique en fonction du nombre de points.

----------


## Oppenheimer

Merci Madame Bauer,

et sympa votre icne.

Bonne journe !

----------

